# Looking for climbing partner in / around Trento



## moosemaster (Sep 8, 2016)

Hi, I'm looking for a partner for outdoor or Sanbapolis, the gym in Trento. I'm a 32 year-old female and climb up to 5.8 sport, 5.6 trad and 5.10 TR. I have basic gear (grigri, atc, harness, leash, prussik, helmet, shoes etc) with me here in Italy.:fingerscrossed:


----------

